# Forum hangs when I hit "submit reply"



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

For the past couple of days whenever I reply to a thread or particular post, everything seems to stall after I submit the reply. I can hit the back button, and my post will show up, so it's being accepted, but other than that it's not sending me back automatically. I'm using Safari on a Mac.

ETA:It also hangs when I start a new thread, apparently. :down:

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Test from Chrome.

ETA: That seemed to work fine.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I've seen this too, in the last couple of days. If I leave the window active, it eventually does go through after a long, long time..

ETA: Of course, this post went immediately.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have noticed this also the past couple of days if I wait long enough it does eventually post but it takes a while sometimes while other times it posts right away.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for starting this thread. I and others have hijacked the "S___l_____o_______w........." thread with similar experiences.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yup...happening quite a bit over this past week or so.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Fixed?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@orangeboy--Not yet, although our tech team is not only investigating it but has also tried some solutions already that have not worked.

I'll be sure to update when I hear more.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have had a lot less hangups this week, it seems. But maybe I am lucky due to my clean living.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Peter Redmer said:


> @orangeboy--Not yet, although our tech team is not only investigating it but has also tried some solutions already that have not worked.
> 
> I'll be sure to update when I hear more.





eddyj said:


> I have had a lot less hangups this week, it seems. But maybe I am lucky due to my clean living.


I too notice a lot less hangups, specifically when dealing with spam reporting. That's why I thought it was fixed!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Per my post on the other thread...it's working great for me today!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@richadams--It seems to be working perfectly for me as well. I posted in the other thread, too:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8522423#post8522423

Everybody, please let me know if this starts happening again or if there are any other issues!


----------

